# [SOLVED] Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

I have problems with my computer when I attempt to play online gaming. I ahve tried to play such games as Runescape, World of Warcraft, and Gunz. After approximately 5 minutes of gameplay my computer completely freezes and I have to hold the power button to restart it. Someone please help :sigh:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

*Hello, and welcome to TSF*

Please tell us your system specs, such as RAM, Power Supply, CPU and graphics card.

This could be a problem with overheating, download Speedfan and tell us your temps before playing the game and during a game.

After, please download Everest and tell us the voltage on your PSU rails.

If possible, please tell us the Make and Wattage of your PSU, do this by opening the case (totally safe to do and does not void any warranty) and look for a small box with a sticker.

Thanks!


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Although I would agree with 5niper's advice I would not agree with the programs of choice. I find speedfan inaccurate and everest doesn't show everything without paying fro it.

Try PC Wizard 2010 and tell us the temperatures.


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Hello 5NIPER_WOLF, and thank you for your reply (I will try your suggestion, McNinja, if all else fails). First I will list my computer temperatures.

IDDLE:

GPU:67C
CPU: 0C
Ambient:39C
Remote:59C

PLAYING RUNESCAPE:

GPU:74C
CPU: 0C
Ambient:39C
Remote:67C

I notices that both while playing games and not that there is a fire symbol next to GPU and Remote, I guess this means it is over heating?

System Specs: (I'm not very good with computers so I don't know how to get most of the information so I will just copy paste System Information out of my DxDiag).

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/9/2010, 20:08:08
Machine name: HOME-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_rtm.090713-1255)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061 
System Model: EL406AA-ABA M7350N
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.80GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.8GHz
Memory: 3072MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 3070MB RAM
Page File: 1313MB used, 4825MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

And that - Everest[/colour] - Do I have to pay for it?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

You can get the free 'Home Edition' of Everest from http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/System-Info/Everest-Home-Edition.shtml


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

5NIPER_WOLF, I got the Voltage on my PSU rails from speedfan, here are my results.

+5V - 4.97V
Vcpu - 1.25V
Vcc - 3.30V
+5V - 5.10
+12V - 11.86V
+3.3V Rail - 3.32V
Vbat - 0.00V


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

5NIPER_WOLF are you there?


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Your voltages are fine.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Even so, this type of problem is commonly associated with a cheap/faulty PSU and/or voltage spikes.

A surge protector power strip will help, but for full protection, one should really use an uninterruptible power supply (UPS). They're currently available for less than $50


----------



## Zealex (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

In addition,

Can you tell us your PSU make, model, size (watts) and number of amps on the 12vrail(s)? Open the side of your computer tower and look for a sticker on a boxy component. A PSU should look similar to this:


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Thanks for your help guys. I will message back when I get these items to confirm weather or not my problem has been solved.


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

I noticed that when I barely touch my monitor cable my entire system freezes up the same way and I have to manually restart it. Could getting a new cord possibly be the solution to my gaming problem?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

your voltages are not fine from the speedfan readings

you need to post them from the bios they are more accurate


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Where do I find the bios :S ? Sorry I'm realy bad with computers.


----------



## LtCarman (Oct 31, 2009)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*



Deithor99 said:


> Where do I find the bios :S ? Sorry I'm realy bad with computers.


When you first boot up your computer, there will usually be something that says, "To enter set up press..." (or something to that extent), hit that key, and that's BIOS. From there, you will have to search for those voltages.


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

I think the problem was concerning hardware, specificly my video card. Now sometimes, when I can get a few minutes of gameplay in, often my computer screen will become all blotchy with different colours of what is on the screen, and then the screen will reset and be fine, but in the bottom corner of my screen I get the error message: Nvidea driver kernal has stopped responding and recovered succesfully. Does anyone know the solution to this? Do I need a new video card?


----------



## Deithor99 (Jun 1, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes after a few minutes of gameplay*

Ok I bought a new video card and my problem is solved


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

I believe you are going to have another problem pretty soon with the new gpu, The 11.86 on the 12v rail is a good indication the psu is failing. 
My suggestion is to upgrade the psu as soon as possible to avoid damage to components.
Corsair or seasonic


----------

